

PHISHING SCAM: Calling all machine learning experts - phishingscamdie

The post "Calling all machine learning experts (principalcomponentswanted.com)" is obviously either a phishing scam or a job application scam.  This company must be a joke since it recruits anonymously with no pride.  This is a guaranteed way to get sub-par candidates.  Nobody with any reasonable level of talent would want to work for or with others who would fall for such a scam.
======
notacylon
Nothing about that posting screams phishing or scam. This is very normal for
companies trying to keep a low profile before launch. They've provided enough
information that would appeal to a candidate interested in machine learning.

* product details : bringing machine learning to the masses...The first application of our technology is to battle fraud online.

* technical details : Our system uses a combination of supervised classification algorithms, anomaly detection, and good ol'-fashioned feature engineering to ferret out the bad guys, all running on top of open-source tools like Hadoop, HDFS, MongoDB, Vowpal Wabbit, and d3.js.

* funding situation : We're fresh out of this summer's YCombinator batch, raised funding from top angel

* team info : Our team includes two former CTOs, the tech lead of Android voice input, and the tech lead of Google's A/B test analysis framework and IP geolocation teams.

If I wasn't already working on something interesting I'd jump on this.

